# Need advice about projection.



## MarshallPope (Jan 30, 2012)

So, I was approached tonight about adding a projection system to our sanctuary, and to gather some information. They are looking to keep the budget somewhere around $11,000. We are wanting two screens on the upstage wall. The pastor is wanting the screens angled into the two corners, as you can see in my hastily photoshopped image below. If there is enough reason to have the screens flat on the wall, though, I'm sure that would be acceptable.




As far as ambient light goes, there are four PAR 64s over this area of the stage as choir downlight (See orange blobs), but I've managed to keep the spill off of the back wall. There are some nearby chandeliers, though, and lots of stained glass that floods the room in the mornings.



I'm thinking that the best projector locations will be somewhere near the green dots in this image, allowing a straight shot to the angled screens. I'm guesstimating this throw at around 60', but I completely forgot to take measurements tonight.

UPDATE - actually, on second thought, that 50'ish should be 36'ish, giving a throw of around 50'

I'll try to make it by there tomorrow to get more accurate measurements. It would also be possible to mount the projectors at the rear balcony rail, giving a throw of somewhere around 60'. I'm thinking that the cheapest option would likely be to mount the projectors on the red dots, giving a throw of around 10-12' to screens mounted flat on the walls. 

Which of these sounds preferable/more affordable/etc.? Thoughts? Projector models and/or makes that you would suggest that we look at?

For control, we will be purchasing a new computer and Mediashout. What cable/signal types would you guys suggest? I'm thinking that Cat5 will be most affordable, but what do I need to know about baluns or adapters? 

I'm planning on speccing a Matrox dual head for those occasions where we want the option of splitting the screens and a splitter for when we want the screens to display the same content. I'm thinking that all of this will live in the booth, though I suppose it would be possible to run one line to the balcony and then split from there. I'm guessing that the cable run will be somewhere around 100-150'.

The more I think about it, the more I think that we just need to hire someone who knows what the hell they are doing, but I would still appreciate any input you may have.

Thanks, as always.


----------



## cpf (Jan 30, 2012)

I think keeping the screens at an angle vs flat against those walls would be important for audience viewing comfort. 

Also, save the cash on a DH2G/VGA splitter: just get a PC with dual video outputs; most come with dual DVI today, so all you need are the VGA adapters that probably come with the thing. When you want to change between mirrored and separate, just pop into the Display Properties, change 1 or 2 checkboxes ("extend my desktop into this monitor" and something else), and hit apply.


----------



## bishopthomas (Jan 30, 2012)

MarshallPope said:


> The more I think about it, the more I think that we just need to hire someone who knows what the hell they are doing, but I would still appreciate any input you may have.


 
Although you will get some good suggestions here and you seem to have a basic understanding on what needs to happen, ultimately your idea to hire in an installer is going to be the best bet. Happy upgrading!


----------



## museav (Jan 30, 2012)

Marshall, I would want to look at something like this in more detail as I would be a bit concerned about factors such as providing an appropriate screen size and the physical relationships of the screens to the viewers and the projectors to the screens. And the always difficult to gather via a forum aspect of the church's expectations and what would be considered an acceptable result.

CAT cable is probably a good option but beware of a current dilemma where analog composite/component/RGBHV/VGA systems often recommend using unshielded CAT5/5e or even unshielded low skew cable for the best image quality and/or longer runs while HDMI/DVI and AVBaseT/AVB devices often recommend or even require shielded CAT6. If you'd initially have an analog system then it may make sense for the long term to run two twisted pair cables, one unshielded CAT5/5e/low skew and one shielded CAT6/7.


----------



## blackisthenewblack (Jan 31, 2012)

What type of computer are you running? While briefly looking at the mediashout UI, it seems rather messy. I use EasyWorship, but it depends on what kind of work flow you like. I think it does all of the same things, but the license is not limited to 3 computers, as anyone with the registration code is good to go, which means that all of your leaders can have a copy.


----------



## MarshallPope (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks for the input. I'm going to push strongly to hire in someone to install. I'm now pulling together a list of requirements and "did-you-think-of-this"s. Now to address a few of the suggestions - 

cpf - I hadn't thought about using a second video card for this. I have had experience with Matrox boxes, so that was where my thoughts jumped first. I'll look into that.

Brad - I really used the term CAT5 as a placeholder for whichever CAT* was most appropriate, but I appreciate the simplified listing of what's best for what. I like the idea of running a couple of different types of cables "just in case." 

black... - We will purchase a new computer for this. I'll look into EasyWorship, but I'm already well-versed in MediaShout and will likely stick with that unless there is a terrific reason to use a different product.


Thanks again. If there are any more thoughts or suggestions or warnings, I'd be glad to hear them.


----------

